# Removing tray ceiling?



## cmjoffrion (Jan 4, 2012)

When our home was built, the tray ceiling in the master was done incorrectly (at least I think so). They started with 8' ceilings and installed the tray from there so the "outside" perimiter of the ceiling is just over 7'6". What's the best way to remove the tray WITHOUT having to completely redo the drywall on the walls, too?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way to tell unless you open it up.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

A tray ceiling is a pretty general term that refers to form, not method. There are as many ways to build one as there are ceilings.

Why do you think yours is "wrong"? Is it a aesthetic issue or a construction method issue? A couple of pictures of it would help the quality of discussion immensely.

And Joe is right of course...if they glued the tray parts to the wall it's an entirely different matter than if they nailed them in and caulked them, for example.


----------



## cmjoffrion (Jan 4, 2012)

I cut a small hole in the tray a while back to see what we were dealing with. There is a wooden frame that looks to be nailed to the walls and no wall sheetrock above that frame. I can see the floor joists above so the ceiling drywall doesn't meet the wall joists. Blow-in insulation so will have a big mess when I take the tray down. Can I use partial sheets to "complete" the ceiling after tray removal or should the entire ceiling be redone with full sheets as permitted?


----------



## cmjoffrion (Jan 4, 2012)

Ironlight - a little of both - 7'6" is a very low ceiling - esp when we literally lack 1/8" of space to fit the caps on our 4-post bed.  Any tray we have seen in other homes we looked at starts high enough that the lowest point of the ceiling is at least 8'. Not sure if that makes sense. Sounds like I should be hopeful that they nailed the frame instead of gluing (like they did the vanities in 2 of 4 bathrooms). That will make for less chance of damaging the walls during removal.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this an attic above it?
Once it's all down the ceiling rock goes up first with the tapered seam toward the middle of the room. Then the rock on the walls goes up with the tapered seam toward the sheetrock that's there now.
If there's blown in you can just use a hoe and rake some of it back to lessen the mess.
I'd remove everything in the room before starting this job. there's going to be lots of dust. If you have a box fan I'd remove the screen in the window and sit it blowing out.


----------



## cmjoffrion (Jan 4, 2012)

Joe - not an attic above it, the 2nd story is above. Thx for the info. I figured this would be a big mess! May end up being a warm-weather project so the kids can play in the pool instead of on the bedroom furniture that will need to be in the living room!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It also will take at least 5 days to do it, and that's if a pro did it. A DIY will take longer. 
Some of those days will not be full days, they have to wait for mud to dry and primer and paint to dry.


----------



## cmjoffrion (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Joe. I'll budget 3 wks and be happy if it doesn't take that long.


----------

